#  Erste Hilfe >   Gcs 3 >

## Anonymisiert

In meinem Krankenhausbericht steht : "GCS 3" was bedeutet das? Danke für eure Antworten!

----------


## spokes

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_Coma_Scale

----------

